# Richmond, Va



## drife (Jun 4, 2004)

Looking to joing a group or start a group in the Richmond, Va area. Prefer DnD but open to all types of gaming.

Dave


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Jun 7, 2004)

drife said:
			
		

> Looking to joing a group or start a group in the Richmond, Va area. Prefer DnD but open to all types of gaming.




Hey, I am looking to start a group up with a few people from work and some friends.   We are mainly in the near-west end and north side, so drop me a line and we can see what kinda plans are being made.  We are looking to have monthly or bi-monthly gaming sessions, since it is hard to coordinate the work and family schedules...

EMail me at R4.lasseter@comcast.net

Robert


----------



## jajtiii (Jun 12, 2005)

We are looking for a Player (if he or she is also a DM, that would be great too).

Here is my post :

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=135790


----------

